# Anyone else have trouble with WiFi?



## scootr5 (Apr 20, 2012)

We made a trip to Glacier Canyon last October, and the WiFi worked fine on our iPhones and iPad. The last two times back there though I have not been able to get it to work. I can see the network in the WiFi settings and connect to it, but I never get a real IP address or anything. When I try to access the internet I get a "unable to connect" message. I've tried "forgetting" the connection, but I never get to a spot to put in the current WiFi password (that hasn't changed yet).


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 20, 2012)

I had an awful time with the wifi at Ocean Boulevard this March - it was very unreliable. The most annoying part is that I would have been happy to plug into a wired Ethernet connection, but they didn't offer the option.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 20, 2012)

Heck, the last two times the router was actually in our unit but it didn't matter. GC has ethernet jacks, but it's my understanding they disconnected them when they installed the wifi.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had enough problems with it in the past that I bring along my work's Mifi hotspot to use. It is annoying trying to disconnect and reconnect or rebooting to get the at&t wifi page to come up to put in the password.

Jason


----------



## MaryBella7 (Apr 21, 2012)

The Skyline had trouble with their wifi when we were there, too.  I got a Mifi for vacationing and work.


----------



## scootr5 (Apr 21, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I've had enough problems with it in the past that I bring along my work's Mifi hotspot to use. It is annoying trying to disconnect and reconnect or rebooting to get the at&t wifi page to come up to put in the password.
> 
> Jason



See that's just it - I couldn't even get that page to come up to put in the password.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> See that's just it - I couldn't even get that page to come up to put in the password.



Just got back from Shawnee Mountain, it was not working.  I brought it to the attention of front desk personnel, they sent up their person who verified it was not working and was informed that his job was done.  The resort advised that the responsability for the connectivity at Shawnee Village the responsability of ATT and not them.


----------

